# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  mala skola dojenja u Splitu!

## zrinka

drage splicanke i splicani
u sklopu proslave tjedna dojenja, prvog tjedna u listopadu mjesecu, pozio
vamo vas na *rodinu malu skolu dojenja u Splitu, 5.10.2006. cetvratk u 18 h*, u Kliskoj ulici bb u Splitu, u prostorijama udruge osoba s invaliditetom grada Splita (zgrada katastra, ulaz iza, gdje je ona veliki vrtic)...

nadamo se da vam vidimo tamo, veselimo se trudnicama, buducim mamama i tatama  i ostalima kao i sadasnjim dojilicama  :Smile:

----------


## anaviktorija

Podižem  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

:Smile:

----------


## vanjci

:Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Mayaa

nažalost, bez mene, tata je od danas tri tjedna na putu i mi dvi cure smo same  :Crying or Very sad:  

a i savladale smo dojenje uz veliku pomoć tete zrinke   :Kiss: 
hvala ti još jednom   :Heart:

----------


## Angel

evo, jedna trudnica koja je 6 tjedana bila na strogom mirovanju se nada da ce uspjeti doci. veselim se susretu.

----------


## luce2006

dolazim i ja, 99%  :D

----------


## makita

Probat ću doći!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

super  :D 

cure i dajte se predstavite da ste s foruma, da vas upoznamo i uzivo    :Bye:

----------


## Andora

znači, možemo i mi "uhodane" dojilje doći?   :Grin:

----------


## makita

:Grin:  
Zrinka, šta misliš, da napišemo nick i isprintamo avatar???
E, još nešto, jel imate ideju koliko će trajati, je li početak u 18 h fiksno vrijeme ili je nevažno kad da uletimo-obzirom da bi došla u društvu moga malenca  :Love:  , pa da znam

----------


## zrinka

ma da, i uhodane dojilje i novopecene dojilje
i mozete slobodno dojiti  :Smile: 

predvidjeno trajanje je 2 h

mayaa   :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

upoznali smo makitu i lijepog djecaka  :D

----------


## makita

> upoznali smo makitu i lijepog djecaka  :D


  :Embarassed:

----------

